# Turkey hunt turned into a relic hunt.



## Glenn (Apr 25, 2020)

My oldest son (11 yr old) and I were out in a new area looking for a gobbling bird this morning, but the hunt quickly changed to relics.

Best I could tell is that there was an old homestead and/or turpentine camp in the area. The soil had been disturbed over the years and sadly a harrow plow has gone through the “bottle dump”. However my son was still able to pull a small whole bottle out.

Needless to say we will be back to dig the bottle dump.

The two points were found in the same section of a washed out road near a creek. The were on top and stood out like sore thumbs.

Great morning in the woods!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 26, 2020)

Shame most were broken. Looks like a great day in the woods.


----------



## Pig Predator (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice finds. Keep diggin. You'll find more I'm sure. The wife has been diggin in a local dump site and has pulled up all kinda of goodies. Like and old mrs butterworth, sprite, gerital, several cocacola and 2 different sizes of phillips milk of magnesia


----------



## oldguy (Apr 26, 2020)

Pig Predator said:


> Nice finds. Keep diggin. You'll find more I'm sure. The wife has been diggin in a local dump site and has pulled up all kinda of goodies. Like and old mrs butterworth, sprite, gerital, several cocacola and 2 different sizes of phillips milk of magnesia


Me and by brother used to stack those blue milk of magnesia bottles up high as we could get 'em. Then throw rocks at them. Revenge!


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 26, 2020)

Fun, ain't it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice finds! The little brown bottle is really nice.


----------



## oldguy (Apr 26, 2020)

Got a brown one sitting over here on the porch with "HELME'S RAILROAD MILLS" in raised letters on it. Don't remember where I found it. Bad to pick up stuff. Got another one I put beaver castor in and found a top to fit.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 26, 2020)

walkinboss01 said:


> Shame most were broken. Looks like a great day in the woods.


Yeah the bottle dump has been worked over by a tractor for years, plus logging operations over the years.

I’m thinking if we go deeper we may get lucky.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 26, 2020)

oldguy said:


> Got a brown one sitting over here on the porch with "HELME'S RAILROAD MILLS" in raised letters on it. Don't remember where I found it. Bad to pick up stuff. Got another one I put beaver castor in and found a top to fit.


This one has no writing at all except for the number 30 on the very bottom. Glass has a lot of bubbles in it so it has got to be fairly old.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 26, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice finds! The little brown bottle is really nice.


My son was tickled to find it. Bragged about it all the way home, matter of fact he is still bragging.

I’m partial to the points I found and didn’t realize that I had found two separate broken ones until we got home.

Might have located an old hunt camp location or something.


----------



## tgc (Apr 26, 2020)

Come back with metal detector


----------



## Troutmaster08 (May 9, 2020)

old bottles are the best


----------



## Thunder Head (May 9, 2020)

Nice!
 I never fail to rummage around in a old pile like that.


----------



## Glenn (May 18, 2020)

tgc said:


> Come back with metal detector


Well I’m not sure the land owner would appreciate us breaking out the detectors due to the property ownership. ?


----------



## antharper (Jun 16, 2020)

Nice finds and cool colors on the glass


----------



## Revizor (Jul 22, 2020)

I do not think so


----------



## antharper (Jul 22, 2020)

Revizor said:


> I do not think so


Don’t think so what ???


----------



## twtabb (Jul 22, 2020)

My daughter took a mason jar and filled it full of old colored glass shards. Put it in the window for sun light to shine through.
It looks nice.


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 25, 2020)

twtabb said:


> My daughter took a mason jar and filled it full of old colored glass shards. Put it in the window for sun light to shine through.
> It looks nice.


We’ve done that with sea glass before.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 25, 2020)

Me and a buddy in middle school found an old dump on the bank of a creek we played in.  We pulled out all kinds of bottles. We were finding Indian head pennies and mercury dimes dated from 1900-1910 or so.


----------



## Worlldbeater (Jul 29, 2020)

Nice Finds, Thanks for sharing.  Turkey hunts can easily turn into relic and artifact hunting when the turkeys get tight lipped.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Aug 26, 2020)

Nice find. Wonder if the small glass bottle is an old snuff bottle?


----------

